# Guitar Tech



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

I am fairly new to the Kitchener-Waterloo-Guelph area and I'm looking for a good guitar tech. My father gave me his mid '60's Fender Villager 12 string acoustic that is in desperate need of a set-up.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

You might want to consider Mke at Sherwood Music, Ottawa St., Kitchener. 

Dave


----------



## candy.himmi (May 10, 2008)

Hey 
I am sorry I don't have any idea regarding this.


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

candy.himmi said:


> Hey
> I am sorry I don't have any idea regarding this.


So, why are you replying?


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

Hmmm......curious post...????
there is also Allan Husband who works through L&M.
my experience with techs in KW....they take to fargin long
cheers
Gerry


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> Hmmm......curious post...????
> there is also Allan Husband who works through L&M.
> my experience with techs in KW....they take to fargin long
> cheers
> Gerry


Which L&M? Cambridge or Waterloo?

I had the same experience with techs in London, so I taught myself how to properly set up an electric guitar. However, old, 12 string acoustics I am not comfartable with.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

sorry, that's Waterloo, actually never been to L&M Cambridge.....how's your buddy Cindy doin???


----------



## Lee Bob (Mar 2, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> sorry, that's Waterloo, actually never been to L&M Cambridge.....how's your buddy Cindy doin???


Cindy who?


----------



## timberline (Nov 22, 2008)

*good gtr. tech*

Dan LaBrash, just outside Orangeville is excellent. Very meticulous and lots of experience on a wide range of acoustics. Trained for 5 years in an authorized CF Martin warranty shop, also did contract work for Yamaha, Guild, Washburn and others. Good man.
KH


----------

